# enlarged axle openings on a LGB 240



## tdp (Jun 9, 2009)

Here at the Tucson Botanical Garden we were given a LGB 20232 240 engine and tender. Its been a great little runner with an occasional idler gear replacement. Probably goes an actual mile or two every year. Lately it was noticed that the slots in the motor cage and the bottom plate which secures the drive axles are getting larger thus calling for more idler gears. I have a feeling that this problem is not that common since most people who run this engine drive nowhere as much as we do. So what to do? find the parts? part numbers? further enlarge the axle openings and fit in ball bearings.? [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Train-Li carries replacement motor blocks and gears for the 20232 2-4-0 American steamer. I don't see the parts listed, but its worth checking with Axel or Joane for current availbility. 
http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/s...ine-20230-c-84_98_101_102.html?page=1&sort=2a 

Gear set p/n# 20232 EO45 
Gear box p/n# 20232 EO43 

20232 Loco and tender parts break down: http://www.modell-land.de/images/explo/e20230.pdf 

Michael


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

tdp..... That is a characteristic of 2-4-0 .. The axle slots just keep enlarging the more it runs and there is no real fix. I have a brand new motor block for one in my parts bin.... Just the block. sans wheels and motor. 

My suggestion would be to run a Hartland Big John or an LGB -0-4-0 with a powered tender. They'll run forever and when they do need a fix, they're easy to repair and maintain.


----------

